# Macaroon Recipes



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

This is a recipie for the macroon cookies that help stop diarrhea.3 c shredded cocnut1 tsp vanilla extract (or almond)1/8 tsp salt2/3 c sweetened, condensed milk2 egg whites, beaten to stiff peaks- Preheat oven to 350 F. Lightly grease cookie sheet. In bowl combine coconut, vanilla, salt, and condensed milk. Mix well. Fold in egg whites. Roll into balls or drop by tsp onto cookie sheet 1-2" apart. Bake 8-10 min or until lightly browned at the edges.#22 egg whites1/2 tsp vanilla extractdash salt2/3 c sugar1 1/3 c coconut- Preheat oven to 325 F. Grease cookie sheet. Beat whites, vanilla, and salt to soft peak. While adding the sugar, continue beating to stiff peak. Fold in coconut. Bake as above appx 20 min or until lightly browned at the edges.Good Health to all......enjoy


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

I hate to say this but... I've noticed that coconut will sometimes bring on a painful flareup for me. Although I'm now more on the C. side then the D. I use to have D for about 2 years straight until I started taking antidepressant's. Although, I don't totally obstain from a good macaroon cookie!Liz


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Macroons tend to work for a lot of people with diarrhea but as you stated not everyone is the same. I do hope that this recipie helps some of you though.


----------



## e-Fiona (Sep 5, 2000)

Hi Nicol,Sounds delicious!







How does it help stop D? Does it bulk up or stop the frequency of D? Thanks,Fiona


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2000)

They do sound delicious - but oiy, all that sugar! Why would they help D? I'm curious.


----------



## tezbear (Aug 11, 2000)

I thought coconut had fiber and was a trigger for "D"..especially too much. I live coconut but have abstained from it because afraid of aggravating my colon. Anyone know any more on coconut and effects of it on the colon? Is coconut a tropical fruit?


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

I do not know how or why they work but it is one of those strange things that work. You can make them and try to use less sugar, or natural cane sugar, or you can buy them in the store and try them. I know a lot of IBD people that use them and thought it might help you guys too. I am not a D type but did have some homemade coconut cream pie that stopped my movements for awhile.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2000)

How it works.I researched the ingredients in the Archway Macaroons. In the coconut is a "drying agent" to keep the coconut from absorbing all the moisture in the cookie. It would seem the drying agent also works on the excess fluid building up in the stomach. People who don't have IBS complain of getting constipation from macaroons!


----------

